# Le serveur smtp de mail ne fonctionne pas



## artno (28 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
je viens d'offrir un mac portable &#224; ma douce pour no&#235;l et elle surf dans le salon gr&#226;ce &#224; mon r&#233;seau airport via mon alicebox. 
Toutefois, j'ai fait une demande aupr&#232;s de free pour avoir une inscription en acc&#232;s libre et qu'elle puisse avoir une adresse e-mail (je souhaitais qu'elle ne passe par alice pour son mail).
J'ai bien re&#231;u les documents de free avec l'ensemble des param&#232;tres pour faire fonctionner mail. Je rentre les donn&#233;es, pas de probl&#232;mes pour recevoir (avec les infos pop) en revanche impossible d'envoyer. Le message est qu'il ne peut pas utiliser le serveur smtp et notament le port 587.
Je cherche un peu avec l'aide du mac, j'essais alors le port 25, mais c'est le m&#234;me message.
Y-a-t-il une incompatibilit&#233; entre le fait qu'il s'agisse d'une connexion via Alice et un mail pour free ?
Merci &#224; tous.

Direction "Internet" !


----------



## demougin (28 Décembre 2006)

en principe (voir les decrets sur vigipirate) les fai sont obligés de te bloquer sur leur smtp

donc alice oblige au smtp alice


NB ce n'est pas le smtp de mail ùais celui de ton fai


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2006)

c'est une affaire de r&#233;glage 
tu entres le pop de free pour la reception 

mais pour l'envoi smtp
tu appliques les r&#233;glages d'alice 
( voir les fils sur alice, ou alice et mail ,  ils doivent y etre)


----------



## artno (28 Décembre 2006)

J'avais hier soir essayé de mettre les paramètres smtp de Alice et cela n'avait pas fonctionné, j'ai donc recommencé tout à l'heure et OH miracle c'est tout bon. 
En résumé, le pop est de free, le smtp d'Alice. 
Merci pour les réponses.


----------



## lolai (7 Janvier 2007)

bonjour à tous!
j'ai un abonement à free, j'ai aussi une adresse email sur free, et je n'arrive pas à envoyer mes messages de cette boite depuis mail. J'ai une adresse hotmail depuis des années, mais je me suis résignée vu que je n'arrive absolument pas à configurer hotmail avec mail.... 
j'ai bien suivi les instructions que vous avez donné pour les réglages smtp, mais j'ai toujours ce message quand j'essaie d'envoyer mes mails:
"Utilisez le menu local ci-dessous pour essayer un serveur d'envoi différent. Tous les messages passeront par ce serveur jusqu'à ce que Mail soit fermé ou que les réglages de réseau soient modifiés.":rose: 

quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce que je dois faire?:casse: 
merci!!!!!


----------



## artno (8 Janvier 2007)

lolai a dit:


> bonjour à tous!
> j'ai un abonement à free, j'ai aussi une adresse email sur free, et je n'arrive pas à envoyer mes messages de cette boite depuis mail. J'ai une adresse hotmail depuis des années, mais je me suis résignée vu que je n'arrive absolument pas à configurer hotmail avec mail....
> j'ai bien suivi les instructions que vous avez donné pour les réglages smtp, mais j'ai toujours ce message quand j'essaie d'envoyer mes mails:
> "Utilisez le menu local ci-dessous pour essayer un serveur d'envoi différent. Tous les messages passeront par ce serveur jusqu'à ce que Mail soit fermé ou que les réglages de réseau soient modifiés.":rose:
> ...



As-tu réglé le problème, sinon, parfois le simple redémarrage de mail suffit à ne plus avoir ce message. Parfois il apparait aussi chez moi, puis après avoir quitté mail et le relancer je peux à nouveau envoyer des e-mails.
Un autre truc parfois j'ouvre mon compte viens sur la ligne smtp, je supprime une lettre puis la frappe à nouveau ce qui me permet d'appliquer (enregistrer) la modification et mail marche de plus belle. 
Des fois un petit truc tout con et l'informatique est content


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2007)

vos savez 
free a discretement , sans pr&#233;venir , recemment mis en place un filtrage du port 25
qui rend parfois l'utilisation simultan&#233;e de plus de 4 ou 5 adresses via son logiciel de messagerie ( avec smtp free) assez probl&#233;matique

il y a encore assez peu d'infos l&#224; dessus
certains suggerent de changer le port
d'autres d'aller voir sa console chez free et voir les infos sur le filtre smtp , parait il annulable

je peux pas vous aider plus 90&#37; des mes comptes ne passant pas du tout  par le smtp  free
( ce qui est  la solution radicale)

edit
voir l&#224;
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/33376-free-port-smtp.htm
ou l&#224;
http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21118


----------

